# Melco EMT Help



## rbsinc2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello i am a new member here and was hoping that some one canhelp or point me in the right direction, I bought a EMT 10 /4 T and good shape, I have had our tech go thru if since it sat up for over 4 years, I took most of it apart and cleaned it up, Oil and loosen the x & y rack, had the keyboard rebuilded, Now our tech is like a king when it comes to fixing melco machines. ( But when it comes to a software issue then not so good) So here is the problem, We can get it to boot from the boot up disk but we can not get it to load a design ( keeps saying no design found) we have tried every format this machine has, We did a hard boot only to have the same ploblem, Melco techs are not help as they won't answer my emails, Talk to parts to see about getting the network card for this machine to be told can use any ethernet network card on the market , Now i am running 2 Emc 6/ 4 T and One Emc 10T, the pc we are using for loading the designs in the machine has windows 98 and the software is es 25...Can i use any network card for this and will it be the same cable as the other machines? Or will i have to do something deferant? Any help would be great. Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

so you can boot it from the floppy disk? Then there is likely nothing wrong with the drive. Try saving a design in EXP format onto the boot disk and see if it will recognize that. 

I got rid of my EMT's a long time ago and my memory is a bit soft. They had ethernet built in but required one of the transfer programs on the computer to move files. We always just ran from floppy disks since the machines were in one room and the digitizing was in another.


----------



## rbsinc2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes it will boot from the boot disk, We also tried to read EXP and still says no designd found. This unit did not come with the ethernet card but has a slot for it, We only use the old pc that has ES 25 is what we use to send the design to the machines and thats what i like to do to this machine so i can just bypass the disk drive, We have another pc thats is only for digitizing only, Thanks


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure when you are selecting a design format in the directory menu, DO NOT select "no format". Select one of the other formats to load from a disk. You can run the EMT from your computer but you will need an ethernet network cable. It is larger than the EMC cables if memory serves me. You will have to install RSA files & configure your machine through the computer. Do you have the operator's manual? If not, you can download a copy here.

Melco Technical Support Center:

I hope some of this helps.


----------



## rbsinc2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Cookemd, Can i ask one other thing here? You said i can use the computer that i am using now? it has the ISA network card with the trysoft board, We are using it just to boot and to send design to the machines, Now the cable you are taking about is it the like the Cat-5 Cable? Can i use any Ethernet card to put in the machines CPU area?? I really Like to thank all of you for time and help..


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

I recently bought an EMC10T from someone who had refurbed it and had basically the same problem. Turns out the floppy drive will only read disks that are 740k not 1.44mb. When I used the right density disk it worked great. Take a look at your floppies, might be the same issue.


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, the cable I use is a CAT5 I think. We run a Melco EP1 and the cable to it is smaller like a telephone cable. I would think your EMT came from the factory with a network card. Ours did. We ran a cable from the PC to the EMT. We used to run Melco EDS III but we upgraded to Melco Design Shop. Also, Istark has a good point. If you have one, try to use a older, smaller density floppy to load your design. Your disk drive may not be able to read the 1.44mb disk. Good luck and let me know if I can be of further help.


----------



## sue1964 (Jul 13, 2011)

new here. Any one here use a emt 1?


----------



## rbsinc2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello everyone who help me with a problem, Just to let you guys know we solved our problem, The Melco Tech that helps me all the time i was able to walk me thru some steps and now i can get it all loaded, I ran a small design using the hat hoops ( I only have hat hoops right now) And as soon as i can find me some other hoops for his machine so i can make sure everything works as well i will keep you all posted, But so far my 800.00 investment looks very promising


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

I realize this post is over 6 months ago and after the fact, but my 2 cents worth.

1st the cable you need to connect the computer to the embroidery machine is neither a cat5 or telephone cable. It is a specialized cable for Melco machines. and is still available through Melcoshop.

here is a link to the cable;

CABLE, DATA, 5 COND W/DRAIN, 25 foot

2nd you already have the network card you need for the embroidery machine. The card the floppy is hooked into, the cpu188 card in the embroidery machine. this card allows for download of designs or install through the floppy drive (which i'm told can be upgraded to USB emulator).

3rd the real issue of connection other than the cpu188 card in the embroidery machine is the need for a MELCO Starlan card, which goes into your computer. 
A generic network card will not work for this, at least from what i've tried and talked to Melco about.

the old (Starlan) isa cards (Long Black slots on computer motherboard) which only work in win98 or lower are almost impossible to find, and work with Melco EDS series software.

I am not sure if they can be used with the Designshop. The newer (starlan pci network cards) ones are supposed to only work with Designshop. Which would require you to upgrade your software. 


note: The old starlan cards only work in win98 and lower, because of the hardware lock (Parallel port Dongle) is using the parallel port.

once windows xp came out the parallel ports were reconfigured by Windows and the old dongle won't work in that environment.


----------



## Rick4199 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi, I bought a used Melco single head 10 needle machine off eBay recently,,didn't come with the keyboard to set it up,,where can I get one of these? Would really like to get this machine going any info would be a great help,Thanks


----------



## whysly (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,
please i am having a problem networking my Melco EMT 10/4. Do i need to connect it to a Hub if i am using one machine & do i need any special network card? Any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## frolito (Feb 6, 2014)

yo tuve un problema identico en una emt10/4 solucion cambia de disketera


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

a standard network cable from your computer directly to the EMT will work.


----------

